# Body Spray Heights?



## hondaguy

I just did a Grohe 3 body spray. I put the outlets at 28", 44", and 60" off of the unfinished floor, of course. My boss gave me **** and said he wants them "one at crotch level, one at chest height and one in between.
The sprays are adjustable up to 25 degrees, I think.
I kind of went by the delta website specs.


----------



## BC73RS

I see what you did there but why didn't you ask first? It's a very personal install. I don't see his point of view as of yet but the last one I installed the customer gave me their dimensions as I gave them the choice of hieghts. It was a "win win" install.


----------



## tim666

BC73RS said:


> I see what you did there but why didn't you ask first? It's a very personal install. I don't see his point of view as of yet but the last one I installed the customer gave me their dimensions as I gave them the choice of hieghts. It was a "win win" install.


Same here, everyone I have set the height has come from the home owner, most times they will hold their hand and I will measure. I don't think I have ever done 2 different jobs the same way. Last week the male homeowner want 2, 8" apart at 42" from finished floor for his lower back


----------



## chonkie

hondaguy said:


> I just did a grohe 3 body spray. I put the outlets at 28", 44", and 60" off of the unfinished floor of course. My boss gave me **** and said he wants them "one at crotch level, one at chest height and one in between. The sprays are adjustable up to 25 degrees I think. I kind of went by the delta website specs.


Like the others said, ask the customer. I am willing to bet that your boss' crotch and chest is at a different height than a 5' tall woman. HO might not even want one for the crotch.


----------



## hondaguy

Very good point. Thanks for the advice! I'll make sure to check with the home owner on the next one.


----------



## 50chevy

hondaguy said:


> I just did a grohe 3 body spray. I put the outlets at 28", 44", and 60" off of the unfinished floor of course. My boss gave me **** and said he wants them "one at crotch level, one at chest height and one in between. The sprays are adjustable up to 25 degrees I think. I kind of went by the delta website specs.


I usually ask the homeowner. Because everyone has a different opinion


----------



## plumsolver

Best to get customers preference, plus you'd be surprised the responses you get when you ask homeowner if you can see her in the shower to measure her up...


----------



## Michaelcookplum

It's always best to ask, but there are standards of practice too. If the choice is left up to you, I go buy this moen booklet


----------

